

How I Earned $15,000 From Selling my E-book - sgdesign
http://foundertips.com/money/sacha-greif-on-earning-15000-from-selling-his-ebook/

======
zio99
Sacha! We exchanged emails earlier this month. Wanted to say thanks for
inspiring me to publish my book on AppSumo. The work-in-progress is free for
fellow HN'ers: <http://bit.ly/icecreamstart> _Ice Cream Startups: Pick your
best idea & run with it_

